# regular drive



## waruikazi (Nov 8, 2011)

I didn't think conditions were quite right last night but i guess i was wrong. Had a reasonably good drive.

I let my mate do most of the photographing so i only got the odd dodgey and blurred shots. Enjoy.












Photo bombing my own shots...































Fresh road kill, so fresh it was still moving.











The most photogenic snake i have ever had the pleasure to deal with.











Photo bombing my own shots again!


----------



## jordanmulder (Nov 8, 2011)

some great finds waruikazi! Don't know why but the water python just appealed to me lol.


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 8, 2011)

You can probably relate to his plight. Feeling young and a little squashed? 



jordanmulder said:


> some great finds waruikazi! Don't know why but the water python just appealed to me lol.


----------



## mysnakesau (Nov 8, 2011)

What is that in the last photo? I like him


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 8, 2011)

That is a slatey grey.


----------



## Poggle (Nov 8, 2011)

Nice photos. Beautiul in fact.. Love the grey


----------



## ianinoz (Nov 8, 2011)

Really good effort and nice finds. Not much wrong with those photos. You've got to be pleased with the results.

Do you use a Petzl headlamp when out night herping ? They're great especially the focusable ones.

You're lucky and fortunate to live / work in the NT, though I guess you may not particularly enjoy the cyclones and super hot and super humid conditions in the Wet Season. 
Gotta get back up their SOON, for a very long touring, camping, fishing stay. Loved the place when we had our first long 4x4 safari there, 6 weeks was not enough time, and having a bored teenager in tow was not fun.. The place is lizard and frog paradice.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 8, 2011)

Excellent thread Gordo, pics are great and Im more than a bit jealous of you.
love the slatey grey..
What's photo bombing?


----------



## ianinoz (Nov 8, 2011)

I particular like the snake who's peaking photo and the curious python photo.


----------



## Gibblore (Nov 8, 2011)

Drive worth taking for sure


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 8, 2011)

Ian i just use a torch, led lenser P7. Yes the NT is a pretty special Place.

Thanks Baz, i took about 100 photos and they are the only ones worth posting lol. Photo bombing is when you get in the way of someones photo, i managed to get my thumbs and fingers in the way of quite a few of my pics lol.


----------



## solar 17 (Nov 8, 2011)

can't waite until you show us an OP.
.........cheers solar 17 (baden) ps. these pics are great anyway.


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 9, 2011)

solar 17 said:


> can't waite until you show us an OP.
> .........cheers solar 17 (baden) ps. these pics are great anyway.



Just quietly, Neither can i!

Some more from last night. We took a new bloke out to give him a break from his family, turned into quite an adventure for him.

The black whip had been skittled by a car but was still pretty active and alert once i realized it wasn't dead. You can kinda make out on the right side of his neck a cut and the top of his head is flat.
















I think this might be the same brown from tuesday night, and possibly the same hatchling we found a few months ago.











There's a fun story behind these slide marks! Things like this always seem to happen when we head out without weapons lol. We drove over a little crest in the escarpment and as the spotlights came down to fill the shadow we saw a big black animal with a white **** stading on the side of the road. The three of us in the car thought awesome, a young buffalo that will make for some fun pictures. Josh put the anchours on and brought the car to a stop, at the same time another much smaller black animal wandered across the road and trotted off into the scrub on the other side. We realised that is wasn't a buff it was a mob of about 10 pigs with four of them standing so close together that in the shadows they looked like a young buffalo.

Josh and i said a few expletives when we realised what they were, because we'd only just put our guns back into their safes on monday night. But josh remembered he had a knife in the car... somewhere lol. I jumped out of the car and started chasing a small boar across the road and into the scrub (all wiothout my torch too! lucky it wasn't a dark night) i got pretty close to him but then in a small clearing i saw three piglets. This would be a much tastier option than a stinky old boar, i thought to myself. I turned and ran at the piglets, caught upto one, kicked it's legs out from underneath it and put one leg ontop of it to hold it down while it screamed blue murder lol. 

As i bent down to pick it up, i heard rustling from some bushes infront of me. I looked towards the bushes heard the deep 'Onk onk onk onk wooffff woofffff'and chatter of tusks that every pig hunter would recognise as a big old mumma sow coming back to get her baby lol. So needless to say i turned tail and GTFO'd even quicker than when i went running in there. Hahaha, apparently it was quite a funny sight seeing me disappear into the bush only to reemerge even quicker than i disappeared.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Nov 9, 2011)

Wait did you get the piglet? At least tell me you got the piglet?


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 9, 2011)

Nah man, i don't think you understand! Sows that can make their tusks chatter weigh well over 100kg, i only weigh 65kg... when i'm wet with a full belly!

The piglet is on my list though, i'll find it again!


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Nov 9, 2011)

Hahahaha oh well. Next time then.


----------



## smeejason (Nov 9, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> Nah man, i don't think you understand! Sows that can make their tusks chatter weigh well over 100kg, i only weigh 65kg... when i'm wet with a full belly!
> 
> The piglet is on my list though, i'll find it again!


 
I have witnessed a sow nail my mate when he caught a sucker. Possibly one of my funniest moments in the bush. The look on his face us he held the sucker up in triumph only to be smashed from behind by mum. I had to sit down i laughed so hard. Different story when a big old angry boar takes offence to you sticking an arrow in him at 5 m. that is one hell of an adranelin rush. ( and spare undie time lol)
Luckily most sows that hit 100kg are baron but in the territory everything grows big so would not surprise me.


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 9, 2011)

Oh yeah, the pig story... we found the slide marks when we were getting back into the car.



smeejason said:


> I have witnessed a sow nail my mate when he caught a sucker. Possibly one of my funniest moments in the bush. The look on his face us he held the sucker up in triumph only to be smashed from behind by mum. I had to sit down i laughed so hard. Different story when a big old angry boar takes offence to you sticking an arrow in him at 5 m. that is one hell of an adranelin rush. ( and spare undie time lol)
> Luckily most sows that hit 100kg are baron but in the territory everything grows big so would not surprise me.



Lol love it!

Without getting too far off topic, this sow was about 100kg and had 9 piglets inside her when i cut her up. Even the biggest sows here either have suckers in tow or are preggers.


----------



## Justdragons (Nov 9, 2011)

Quick fire the webber up..!!


----------

